# Possible Oak?



## Devon7234 (Jan 6, 2011)

Small scrap left over from some milling done today. Any ideas as to what type of oak we potentially have? I sanded it down a bit and wet it to help out.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Devon7234 said:


> Possible oak?


Nahh. Looks like chartreuse & pink polka-dotted monkeywood; Upper Volta region. 


AKA Red Oak.



.


----------



## Devon7234 (Jan 6, 2011)

No, it's not African. That was a poor attempt at humor on your behalf.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I guess I'm striking out on the humor thing all the around tonight. I was just putting the final touches on the other thread when I got a notification. I was just trying to have a little fun. No harm intended honestly I thought you were just asking some red herrings to have a little fun. 





.


----------



## Devon7234 (Jan 6, 2011)

No problem :no: Really, I have no idea what this wood I have is. I know its an oak possibly, but red white or black? Gonna make a gun safe outta it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks like Red Oak to me.












 









.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> looks like red oak to me.
> .


+2






.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Depending on what resource you check, there are somewhere between 200 and 600 different species from the genus Quercus that are oak. I can only list 200 of them myself but 600 wouldn't surprise me.

Sometimes you can at least categorize a piece as red or white but unless you either have the tree it came from or are prepared to do chemical tests (unfortunately using a highly poisonous chemical) I'm not sure you can ever be sure of even THAT distinction, much less pinning down the species. 

Heavy tylosis in the pores will pretty much guarantee white but I'm not sure that its absence guarantees red.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I would say Red Oak, but I did like the monkey wood guess. If you are close to the milling site and the bark is kind of orangish underneath it is definitely red oak/black oak. As far as I am concerned Black oak is a Red oak, just like Chestnut oak is a White Oak.


----------



## WdWkrCp (Jan 13, 2010)

I would say it is Red Oak


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*red oak*



WdWkrCp said:


> I would say it is Red Oak


 REd Oak would be my guess as well. You should be able to blow smoke through it if it's red oak. Can't do that with white oak.


----------



## reprosser (May 19, 2010)

Looks exactly like the Red Oak I cut down this weekend.


----------



## buroak (Mar 25, 2010)

any chance you saw the leaves? rounded lobes will produce white oak lumber pointed lobes produce red. 22 diferent oaks native to the state of Indiana. 14 will produce marketable lumber. 7 are white and 7 are red. I vote red also.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Devon7234 said:


> Small scrap left over from some milling done today. Any ideas as to what type of oak we potentially have? I sanded it down a bit and wet it to help out.


My guess black oak


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> Nahh. Looks like chartreuse & pink polka-dotted monkeywood; Upper Volta region.
> 
> AKA Red Oak.
> 
> .


Ha ha, monkeywood :^)


----------



## matertoo (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like red oak to me.

Paul


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Del, I think that you are right.


----------

